# 1948 8n starter issue - starter spins but no crank



## Graddy-fied (4 mo ago)

I've had my 8N for a few months now and have enjoyed it immensely. Recently, I've had a new issue when starting. The tractor was converted to 12V.

Recently, when I hit the start switch (last owner replaced the start button with a toggle switch), the starter spins up, but the engine doesn't turn over. The first several times it did this I could eventually get the engine to crank and start, but last time out I could not. The starter would spin, but no engine movement. Any ideas of what I should try?

Thanks very much.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Graddy-fied, one of three things, the Bendix drive shaft needs a little lube, or the Bendix drive clutch has failed, the Bendix drive assembly is replaceable so you wont need to buy a complete starter motor, and three, the teeth on the ring gear on the flywheel have worn from the constant starting in the one position.

The Bendix drive clutch is incorporated in the starter motor drive to protect the starter motor armature from over spin when the engine fires up.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

AHhhh - GF,

If this happened to any other vehicle - what would you think it was? 

Here's a clue - if the starter she go-a round-go-round and the engine she-a no go round-go-round maybe the problem she's-a sticky Bendix. 

Now if it were me ----- (obviously it's not) I would carefully disassemble / remove, clean (maybe even use Carb Cleaner) and then lightly lube important "starter stuff" like, perhaps, even, say, perhaps the Bendix. 

Now, if I were to find that the Bendix or it's clutch were either or both worn too badly (after all these decades of work) then I might consider replacing it but otherwise, if that clean / lube maneuver fixed the problem I would, again carefully, put the starter all back together and give her a go. I might also replace that wimpy toggle switch with a properly designed push button one that's up to the task. 

Enjoy the sound of the old girl starting right up for even more decades into the future.

Joe and Sally (the '40 9N)


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Ditch the toggle switch for a spring loaded return to off one or better yet the factory pushbutton.

pull the starter...clean the area bendix slides on.

Inspect flywheel teeth while starter is OFF.....jack up 1 rear wheel and put trans in 2nd gear.
Should be able to have someone rotate tire while you look in the starter hole and check the teeth on ring gear.

Bendix is avl. and should be cheap.......don't get suked into buying a complete starter....yours works.
Replace bendix if cleaning shaft and what not fails to fix it.
But that toggle needs to leave.......damage/accident waiting to happen.
You need the factory starter button so it WON"T start in gear.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Spin the crankshaft over part of a turn by hand then try again.

If the starter works the problem is with the ring gear.

Many motors will stop at the same point every time so that wears the ring gear at that point, by spinning the crankshaft the starter gets to hit a fresh part of the ring gear.

The fix for that is to split the tractor, my fix was to make a hand crank so I can spin the crank easily.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've found that if the battery is low on my 8N, the starter will spin over, but will not engage with the flywheel. Never seems to happen when the battery is fully charged. Just a thought.


----------



## Graddy-fied (4 mo ago)

Awesome feedback. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Syarter new or used when converted to 12 volts ? The starter drive referred to as the bendix ..Would or has it ever started cranking and quit but the starter motor keeps spinning? Check gear ware .Drive gear ware or damage gives you a ideal of ring gear condition .
.Google starter drive replacement video for 8N Ford tractor .Pretty simple process .Better to see it in a video before you do it .You can lubricate the starter shaft where the drive slides .If you do ,don't use much .


----------

